# Illinois TTTF/KBG Reno



## ramboza11 (Aug 21, 2021)

Decided on a full reno after doing the best I could with what I had. Old lawn was probably more than 20 years old and a mix of KY31, fine fescue, tall fescue, KBG, clumping fescue, and even large swathes of bentgrass. I had gotten it to fill in and was weed free but it could never hold up to the summer heat and was very susceptible to fungus issues. Plus the bentgrass matting.

Went with GCI Cool Blue (85% TTTF 15% KBG) for the front and a local TTTF mix (90%) plus a single KBG cultivar (10%) for my backyard.

Front Yard
9/5 seed down, water three/day
9/11 germination
9/25 water twice/day
9/30 first mow
10/1 0.25lb N/M
10/1 water once/day
10/8 water every other day
10/8 second mow and 0.25lb N/M

Back Yard
9/27 Seed down, water 4/day
10/2 water 3/day
10/3 germination
10/8 water 2/day

Dead and time to dethatch and scalp


Seed down and watering begun


First signs of germination


After first mow/first fertilizer app


After second mow/second fertilizer app


----------



## ramboza11 (Aug 21, 2021)

Wondering if people think these areas have enough to fill in? There are still a few sprouts that came up recently in these spots.

Too much tenacity


Overwatered area


Old lawn in late Spring.


Second round of glyphosate. Lots of confused looks from neighbors.


----------



## ramboza11 (Aug 21, 2021)

First mow with the rotary mower. Much more even cut than the manual reel I had been using. Starting to fill in from the weekly fertilizer apps.


----------



## ramboza11 (Aug 21, 2021)

Fourth mow. Put down another 0.5lb N/M. Overall front yard is looking good. I am dealing with yellowing of entire individual blades on my KBG near one of my trees. Not sure what is going on. Put down azoxy at seed down and do not necessarily see discrete lesions on the blades. Thinking chlorosis as it had been cool and wet versus dormancy or underwatered from letting the lawn dry out for a few days. Pictures attached #1-3.


----------



## ramboza11 (Aug 21, 2021)

First spring after renovation. Very happy thus far. Required a lot of fertilizer apps to get growing as I found on soil test I had very low N.

HOC approximately 3.5".

Jut using department store products - mostly lesco


----------

